# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  ¿Apostará Arabia Saudí por la desalación nuclear?

## F. Lázaro

Estoy leyendo esta noticia de hace unos días en World Nuclear News y es bastante interesante. De sobra es conocido que Arabia Saudí está más seca que las cañerías de las pirámides, las necesidades de agua en aquella zona son cada vez más fuertes y por allí no se consigue agua potable así como así, así que esta apuesta por los SMR, es un claro indicio de que en un futuro pretenden desalar grandes cantidades de agua a base de energía nuclear.




> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN...-03091501.html
> 
> 03 September 2015
> *Saudi Arabia and South Korea yesterday signed contracts to support their cooperation in developing SMART reactors. [..]*
> *Arabia Saudí y Corea del Sur firmaron ayer los contratos para apoyar su cooperación en el desarrollo de reactores SMART. [..]*


Un proyecto más que interesante. Un pequeño reactor modular de 100 MWe que genera energía eléctrica y agua potable al mismo tiempo, según las cifras de Atomic Power Review, 90 MW de potencia para electricidad y 40.000 m3 de agua dulce al día. Con esas cifras, si dedicásemos toda la potencia del reactor a desalar agua, produciría 400.000 m3 de agua al día, 146 Hm3 anuales, que para el Levante español vendrían como oro en paño. Una en Almería, otra en Murcia y otra en Alicante, y se acabó el problema del agua en parte.

Para los países del Magreb y Oriente Medio es la única solución viable que tienen para obtener agua dulce y poder desarrollarse.




> http://atomicpowerreview.blogspot.co...di-arabia.html
> 
> SMART is an integral-type small reactor, developed in 2012 after 15 years of research. It received the first-ever Standard Design Approval (SDA) from a regulatory body for a 100MWe (330MWth) integral reactor. SMART generates only a 1/10 of a large nuclear plant (over 1,000 MWe), but since it is an integral-type reactor it has enhanced the inherent safety by containing  major  components such as a pressurizer, steam generator, and reactor coolant pumps in a single reactor pressure vessel.  *It was designed especially for export and can supply a city with a population of 100,000 with 90 Mw electricity and 40 thousand tons of fresh water per day concurrently*.
> 
> 
> 
> Keung Koo  Kim, Director  of the SMART Development Division, mentioned that "the potential importers of SMART are countries with small scale electric power grids, countries with scattered population that have difficulty in building grids for a large scale nuclear plant, or those with water shortages" and also pointed out that " Middle East countries that need seawater desalination facilities are one of the prime potential importers."
> 
> According to early reporting of the deal by Korea Herald the MOU will see a three year development program launched, which will determine feasibility of building SMART SMR nuclear plants in Saudi Arabia.  The feasibility studies will be done by 2018 under this agreement; if plans go forward with one to two units the contracts (again according to early reporting) could amount to as much as $2 billion.

----------

Jonasino (12-sep-2015),Varanya (12-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No hubo una central nuclear proyectada en Almería en 1977 y desechada por el riesgo sísmico?
 Se que lo hubo y sé que se desechó pronto me viene a la cabeza el tema sísmico pero no he dedicado mucho a buscarlo, por lo que no sé si es un recuerdo real o alguna opinión que leí en algún lado..

 La pregunta es quien paga eso y si los regantes aceptarían su coste real. Hay que pensar que los regantes no quieren pagar apenas nada.
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Y a qué precio sale el agua de esa desaladora??? Porque subvencionada no la quiero, que luego quitan la subvención y nos quedamos sin nada.
Por otro lado, para consumo humanos, que imagino que estarán pensadas para ello, quizá si valgan... Bueno si alguien puede tragarla...

----------


## Jonasino

> Y a qué precio sale el agua de esa desaladora??? Porque subvencionada no la quiero, que luego quitan la subvención y nos quedamos sin nada.


Tranquilo. La tubería desde Arabia a Murcia es muy, muy larga

----------

